# Safe boat?



## SaugerHunter91 (Dec 6, 2011)

So what could be considered river worthy? I have an 18 open bow bayliner with an 85 HP Force but because it really saves on gas im kinda tempted to take down the 12 footer with the 7.5 Merc...... Never been on the river before but have logged thousands of hours on berlin and milton.. Just not sure about such a small boat on the river.. Any input? 

Thanks... Andy


----------



## dryerlint17 (Mar 9, 2012)

I fish in a canoe in the river. Been doing it for 20 years.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

My last boat was a 16" sea nymph with a 9.9 never felt unsafe.
Like any other body of water, other boats are a major problem,
barges get respect. 

Keep your eyes open and you be safe.


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

You guys are a lot braver than I am. I fish the Ohio in a 19 ft. Bass boat and it still gets scary sometimes. I used to live on the Tennessee (upper Kentucky Lake) and it could get pretty rough but nothing like the Ohio. Don't know what the difference is. I think the Tennessee is deeper with more consistent depth but that's just my theory. At any rate, no way would I ever go on the Ohio in anything less than an 18 footer unless it had a really deep V.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I used to fish the Ohio in a 14' boat. Some days it was okay and other it was just to small. Depending on wind direction and speed sometimes the waves are a bit much for smaller boats. 60% of the time that 12' would be okay but it's the other 40% I'd worry about. It wouldn't be for me.


----------



## SUPERFOWLER (Mar 27, 2009)

used to duck hunt and fish the river in a 1648 flatbottom jon with a 40 horse on it...never felt unsafe but always very cautious, barges can throw giant wakes as everyone knows. If given the choice I'd definately opt for the bigger boat on the river unless you don't plan on having to run very far. got a mod-v 2072 now and it beats me to death in rough water but I feel much safer in that one


----------



## dryerlint17 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm 38 yrs old and lived on the river all my life. Barges look a lot scarier than they are. Not once has anyone been capsized. Use common sense. The Ohio River is a sheet of glass most of the time.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

dryerlint17 said:


> I'm 38 yrs old and lived on the river all my life. Barges look a lot scarier than they are. Not once has anyone been capsized. Use common sense. The Ohio River is a sheet of glass most of the time.


Same here. I've been fishing the river since my grandfather bought his first boat in '84 and I can't recall a time that I felt like the waves were to dangerous to be out there in that 15 ft. Fisher with a 9.9. The current and floating debris are the hazards, and that stuff doesn't care how big your boat is. It will trash it! If you spend enough time on the river, you'd be amazed at the amount of kayaks and canoes that go up and down the pools. I've actually locked through the new Cumberland dam with 2 kayaker's 2 summers ago. Piedmont lake is more dangerous in the wind than the river.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dryerlint17 (Mar 9, 2012)

You are correct about the debris. You will know right away if they have recently opened the locks and wood is floating around. But 80 percent of the time it's pretty clear. I feel most people don't realize how fun and safe the river is if you use your head.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

dryerlint17 said:


> You are correct about the debris. You will know right away if they have recently opened the locks and wood is floating around. But 80 percent of the time it's pretty clear. I feel most people don't realize how fun and safe the river is if you use your head.


I agree 100%.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

dryerlint17 said:


> I'm 38 yrs old and lived on the river all my life. Barges look a lot scarier than they are. Not once has anyone been capsized. Use common sense. The Ohio River is a sheet of glass most of the time.


Exactly I grew up in wheeling on the Ohio we would take anything put and fish the barges for cats I are fine he'll its not that wide I can swim home of need be. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

dryerlint17 said:


> I'm 38 yrs old and lived on the river all my life. Barges look a lot scarier than they are. Not once has anyone been capsized. Use common sense. The Ohio River is a sheet of glass most of the time.


Most of the time it is calm,, But on days with white caps it is far far from a sheet of glass. Also, April 1988 2 kids fishing small boat near Gavin Power plant Gallia County in small boat, sunk by barges and both died. 
No matter what size boat you go out in, use the organ that lies between your ears..


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have gone out on the river multiple times in my old 10' kayak. Common sense reigns, in a smaller boat don't go out if the weather is bad or the water is high and running. Give barges plenty of space. I have never felt unsafe on the river, even in my 10' kayak.


----------



## thecatman (Apr 6, 2011)

For the last two seasons I fished hard for big flatheads out of a 14' Fisher flat bottom jon with a 9.9 Merc. Never had any trouble even with barge traffic and high water. But you gotta use common sense. If I look out at the river and it's really high and muddy and I can see whole trees floating by then I don't launch. Only thing about that small boat was it became uncomfortable to sit for hours at a time, so this year I bought a 17' Tracker bass boat. Haven't started catfishing yet but its got a lot more room to stretch out lol.


----------

